# Honeywell VisionPro Thermostat



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

What to check on the wiring of Honeywell VisionPro TH8320 Thermostat on a Rheem Heat Pump System. The terminal designations are different on this new model as compared to my old Honeywell thermostat.

Old thermostat terminals:W3,W2,L,O,G,B,E,X,R,Y
New thermostat terminals: R,Rc,C,Y,Y2,Aux,G,E,L,O/B,S1,S2

Wiring in old thermostat------ Wiring for new Thermostat
White to W2-----------------??? Aux
Green to G-------------------G
Blue to B --------------------O/B 
Brown to X-------------------C
Red to R----------------------R
Yellow to Y-------------------Y
Black jumped from W2 to E ---??? Jump Aux to E
Set menu item 0190 to 1 for O/B controls changeover valve in heat.

?Not sure about white and black jumper wire?

System Information:
Compressor:Rheem# RPKA-024JAZ
Air Handler:Rheem# RBHA-17J10SFAA


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You seem to have it correct.
Yes, jump from E to Aux.
And set to energize in heat.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you beenthere. I always like to be sure before I do things. You know do it once do it right. Can I discuss a few things about tweaking the programming on these pieces.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ask away.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Ask away.


Hope I am doing this correctly. This is my first time using a forum like this.
Looking @ setup function 0240 1st stage CPH, 0250 2nd stage CPH, 0270 emerency heat CPH it looks like Honeywell is prompting you to set these all to 9 CPH. is this a bit high. I am enjoying owning a heat pump out here in PA but I am still trying to understand them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea, 9 is way out of line.

I generally set cycle rates to 3 for compressor, aux heat, and emergency heat.
Some times, I'll set the aux to 2, if I want the aux heat to satisfy the heat call and not run the compressor 24/7 when the outdoor temp is below balance point.


Do you have 0170, set to 7.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes that is what I was planning.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

On setup function # 0220 1st stage compressor cycle rate. Do you agree with Honeywell on setting this option to 3 CPH


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes.
3 is a good rate.
It doesn't short cycle the compressor. Nor does it over shoot temp during mild outdoor temps.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

On setup function #0220 1st stage compressor cycle rate do you agree with Honeywell on 3 CPH.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry I'm posting the same thing twice. This is my first time doing this. I'll get the hang of it. It there anything else you like to see done on these Honeywells.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

See from your info your from PA also. So we are dealing with the same climate.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't thank you enough for taking the time to share some insight on these units with me.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If your going to use set back.
Set 0360 to 40(if you have the outdoor temp sensor). 
And 0530 to 1, adaptive recovery on(weather you have the outdoor sensor or not).

So you don't use aux heat to recover with, more then is needed to.
Above 40 it won't use it at all, but under 40 it will if it has to.
Set back of more then a few degrees, isn't always advisable on a heat pump. Because if the aux heat is used, it cost more then it saves.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

infoskr said:


> I can't thank you enough for taking the time to share some insight on these units with me.


 
No problem.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

I was not going to use set back because of the reason you stated about not saving on energy. If you feel I should I can purchase the outdoor sensor & wire that in in the future.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

probably a good idea to purchase outdoor sensor & wire it in. It seem like it may be the best setup? How do you feel about this.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

In the instruction manual is shows there is a system test at the end of the setup functions ( Installer System Test). If you go into that menu it shows testing the cooling system is the first item on the test. Can you bypass the cooling test or is it just better to avoid it all together at this point. Do not want to test the AC in the weather we have here & damage my equipment. The instructions show this as the 1st test.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

*Honeywell VisionPro thermostat*

Thank you for your help beenthere. Appreciate the time spent.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

On a heat pump, it won;t hurt it to run in cooling mode for a few minutes.
Every time it goes into defrost, its in cooling mode.

The outdoor sensor pays for its self, if you do use set back.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

I have no problem with installing the outdoor sensor see your point.
I am going to follow all your instructions to the letter, and again thank you very much for your time.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

*Honeywell VisionPro thermostat*

Hi, beenthere. Been following some of your posts to others here. Has been interesting. Some things to learn from it all. Also see that some people are a bit insane. You must have some unusual times in from of the ole PC.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep.
I do.


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

So I guess you have lots of good stories at gatherings.


----------



## key1cc (Nov 21, 2008)

infoskr said:


> .....beenthere...... You must have some unusual times in front of the ole PC.


You have no idea!! :yes:

Beenthere is "the man" across multiple sites and have provided invaluble assistance to many...including yours truly (me)....

Not just homeowners but many many professionals seek his councel :notworthy:

Key1


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel very thankful and now honored by his help


----------



## infoskr (Dec 15, 2008)

_After reading some of the Dangerous and insane things some people are doing you just hope that one of them is not your neighbor, who may blow up, burn their home to the ground or worse._


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Key.

There are a lot of repairs and installs. That just make you cringe when you come upon them.

And you do run into some humorous things also.

I have been attacked by dogs.
Stuck in the snow after midnight.
Swung at by a guy that thought I was going to mug him(real bad section of a city).
Received some real good tips.
Been offered sex as payment.
Called a theif.
Called a saint.
Not been paid.
Gone to the wrong house, and serviced a furnace.
Stuck on a roof, in Febuary, when it was 0°F outside(you don't forget to tie off your ladder ever again after that). 
Taken a couple trips to the emergency room.
Wrecked a van going to a call, on an icy road, and found out later the guy hadn't had a working furnace for 3 years. But his mother inlaw was coming for dinner that Sunday. And he didn't want her to know they only used a kerosene heater. 

And that was just last month. :laughing:


----------



## key1cc (Nov 21, 2008)

ROFL

:lol:

And why was it again I should become a HVACer :no:

Oh yeah...The sex for payment part.....:yes:


Key1


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Yea, 9 is way out of line.
> 
> I generally set cycle rates to 3 for compressor, aux heat, and emergency heat.
> Some times, I'll set the aux to 2, if I want the aux heat to satisfy the heat call and not run the compressor 24/7 when the outdoor temp is below balance point.
> ...


 
Wouldn't changing the Aux. cycle from the recommended 9 to 2 or 3 make the aux come on less frequently than nine?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I have never left an electric aux heat set to 9.

It can actually cause you to have a higher heating bill.

If you use 9 for your aux CPH. You end up having the HP go into continuous run when its only 2 or 3 degrees below the HPs thermal balance point.

You end up using more electric that way at mild outdoor temps.


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

But I thought that nine would bring the aux. on more often, and 3 would bring it on less often.

Wouldn't it coming on more often bring the desired temp up faster than less often?

One of my main complaints is that my unit runs almost continuously when the od temps are like 37 and below. Based on what you're saying, my run time would be reduced if I change it to 3, right?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, setting it to 3 will reduce your run times.
Set it to 2, and it will reduce it a bit more.

Setting it to 9, means your heat pump will run 24/7 as long as the outdoor temps are below thermal balance point. Since the aux can't cycle 9 times if it satisfies the heat call, and the HP is set to 3 CPH.


----------

